# BLACK FRIDAY and FREE SHIPPING



## Rooigevaar (16/11/20)

Our Black Friday Sale is now live for the next two weeks. We are stretching the sale to accommodate everyone and avoid a big gathering of customers on one day. 

We will also offer FREE SHIPPING on all orders until the 27th. 

https://wienervapeshop.co.za/collections/black-friday

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (16/11/20)

Those are some great specials. And free shipping is a bonus win win.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/11/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Spyker41771 
Some of your fav juices in sale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## adriaanh (19/11/20)

Rooigevaar said:


> Our Black Friday Sale is now live for the next two weeks. We are stretching the sale to accommodate everyone and avoid a big gathering of customers on one day.
> 
> We will also offer FREE SHIPPING on all orders until the 27th.
> 
> ...



@Rooigevaar Just want to say thanks for the awesome service from Wiener Vape Shop.

Placed my order on 18/11/2020 13.55.
Collection was logged with TCG at 13.59.
Parcel was collect by TCG at 14.05.
Parcel was deliver to me in JHB on 19/11/2020 9.55am.

Well done and Thank You!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Mo_MZ (20/11/20)

amazing service from Wiener vape.... Great range on special offers & some classic juices on sale.... and free delivery is just too good. Thanks for the very prompt delivery

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/11/20)

Thank you for the kind words @adriaanh and @Mo_MZ we always try our best! Thank you for your support!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------

